# Black and white sketches



## Eric (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to Artistforum and I'm also fairly new to art itself too. I've drawn a couple of portraits of people using various graphite pencils, but despite vaguely resembling the subjects, they don't look particularly lifelike. I've been told sketching people is incredibly difficult anyway, and only using black and white only makes things even harder. (Talk about jumping in at the deep end!)

Does anyone have any tips on portraits, using solely black and white as a medium, and possibly any background tips too? I've currently got my portraits on plain white backgrounds, so maybe adding something behind them may make them stand out a bit more?

Any help is appreciated,
Eric


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

#1 - Put a few up to give us an idea...

#2 - Shading is key.... no hard lines and shading make a sketch pop out 

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm not the one to give drawing advice but I do want to welcome you to the forum.

My first, second, third, and forth ++++ drawing of a person barely looked human so if you are getting anything at all close to resemblance in your first few tries you are doing great. I had to learn that lines were a no no also and my portraits have improved since.


----------



## Eric (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome TerryCurley, and thanks for yours and Bushcraftonfire's inputs.

I'm not sure how to add photos of my work yet, but when I work it out I shall do!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

There are tips on how to add photos to the forum at the top of the "Introduction" category. 

Looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Welcome  I envy those who even attempt portraits, because that is most definitely not my specialty. I have drawn enough with graphite, to know shading is essential to make your art really pop. 

Can't wait to see your art!!


----------



## soperfect paint (Aug 26, 2015)

Shading is an important step while sketching.Shading will make your drawing look real.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Shading and by contrast highlighting are the tricks. Unnecessary lines should be avoided. In the photo I attached, you can see lines are kept to a minimum. There is no line on the left side of her face, for example. The shading and highlights work together to carve out the face from the page. No background would add to the affect.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Great portrait Just! She is adorable!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you Susan. She's my daughter about 7 at the time 15 now.


----------

